# New Amiibo Flashcard-like object? Amiiqo.com email?



## EthanObi (Jul 21, 2015)

So I apparently am on some email list and I just got this email
-----------------------------------------
"Hello     ,
www.amiiqo.com

  If you have question or need details, you are welcome to ask. We hope the site
  answer  most  questions.  As  you will probably notice, we have the ability to
  play Amiibo not even released to the public yet!

  Samples are available on request for press sites!

--
Best regards,
Amiiqo"
----------------------------
Let the craze begin???


----------



## uwotm8 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just received a mail saying :



> Hello ,
> www.amiiqo.com
> 
> If you have question or need details, you are welcome to ask. We hope the site
> ...



It looks like this is some kind of 200-in-1 amiibo device.. ? Anyone heard of this before?

Source: www.amiiqo.com


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 21, 2015)

uwotm8 said:


> Just received a mail saying :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice first post


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2015)

Even though, it could be really nice. Fuckers scalpers can go screw themselves now.


----------



## Nollog (Jul 21, 2015)

If it works then I'd enjoy it.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Even though, it could be really nice. Fuckers scalpers can go screw themselves now.


The prices are not even high anymore


----------



## WateredFire19 (Jul 21, 2015)

Amiibo R4


----------



## Rurounik9999 (Jul 21, 2015)

What´s the point when you can aready do that with an rooted smartphone?


----------



## HtheB (Jul 21, 2015)

Rurounik9999 said:


> What´s the point when you can aready do that with an rooted smartphone?


Use your phone as an Amiibo?
How?


----------



## Rurounik9999 (Jul 21, 2015)

HtheB said:


> Use your phone as an Amiibo?
> How?


http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/2nxm37/cloning_amiibos_with_nfc_and_hce_host_card/


----------



## EthanObi (Jul 21, 2015)

Already posted in USN, lol.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-amiibo-flashcard-like-object-amiiqo-com-email.393306/#post-5584215


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2015)

Rurounik9999 said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/amiibo/comments/2nxm37/cloning_amiibos_with_nfc_and_hce_host_card/



Did you even read the link you posted?

The guy doing a bachelor thesis on this said it is *NOT* possible with Android, unless *MAYBE* :
1. You have a very specific Android device (so not any one will just work)
2. You have rooted the device, installed a new KERNEL on it with support for this specific NFC chipset
3. All of this is speculation, nobody has ever tried it or know if it will work for sure; It sounds all like alot of effort for so little bang

I don't see anyone doing that just to mimic Amiibos when there are things like this amiiqo (if it is real).

Does anyone know how much this will cost ?


----------



## Sliter (Jul 21, 2015)

wow an amiibo flashcard hahah


----------



## andrew weeks (Jul 21, 2015)

I've heard somewhere about potentially injecting homebrews and hacked stuff through amiibo


----------



## raulpica (Jul 22, 2015)

Threads merged.


----------



## breaktemp (Jul 22, 2015)

Neat, I am very interested in being a early adopter of this product !! 

Looks like it works with amiibo, skylanders, infinity, etc.  

I am wondering can you just digitally inject the data...or do you copy from the "Toys" 

Do continue to post more information as it becomes available  "


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2015)

gatemiibo!


----------



## Ronhero (Jul 22, 2015)

You don't need special software to clone amiibos, I have not been able to do it with a smart phone but was able to do it with a nfc r/w card hooked up to a raspi


----------



## sweis12 (Jul 22, 2015)

Rurounik9999 said:


> What´s the point when you can aready do that with an rooted smartphone?


No you cannot. Only a nexus 5 can.. Quote on reddit
"As I'm currently writing my bachelor thesis "NFC-based platforms in gaming" for the University of applied sciences Hagenberg (Austria), the corresponding software project is all about amiibos. My first plan was to create an app in order to emulate amiibos. But as this is NOT possible (Android's host card emulation only works for ISO14443-4 A/B nfc tags (Amiibos are ISO14443-2 A) and for nfc tags with a ISO7816-4 card structure. (this "Application Protocol Data Unit" is not used by the amiibos' nfc tags) But it might possibly work on a Nexus5 with cyanogenmod 9.0+ though. (as this device uses a special nfc chip and cyanogenmod does not require the APDU data structure))  "


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2015)

Ronhero said:


> You don't need special software to clone amiibos, I have not been able to do it with a smart phone but was able to do it with a nfc r/w card hooked up to a raspi



Do you have a link where this is explained? I have not heard of anyone succeeding with this before


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sounds very interesting, but in your email, it says you can play amiibos that are unreleased. How do you scan unreleased amiibos?


----------



## Ronhero (Jul 22, 2015)

json said:


> Do you have a link where this is explained? I have not heard of anyone succeeding with this before



There is no public work... pm me if you want the device I use


----------



## Fred Molyneux (Jul 23, 2015)

Daniel41550 said:


> Sounds very interesting, but in your email, it says you can play amiibos that are unreleased. How do you scan unreleased amiibos?



The code for the Amiibo is in the game. And the game is updated before the new figures are out obviously, so you always will have unreleased Amiibos (and Skylanders/Disney infinity) available to skilled devs before they are released to the public. So you can expect Amiiqo to give its users unreleased new figures on a regular basis.
you just put the image supplied in one of the 200 slots, and voila, you have a character no one has.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



breaktemp said:


> Neat, I am very interested in being a early adopter of this product !!
> 
> Looks like it works with amiibo, skylanders, infinity, etc.
> 
> ...



You can just inject the data with the Android app from any image anyone made. It doesn't need to be an unplayed figure, meaning it can be a cheat device as people with full power Amiibo can share the image and you have right away an almighty character.


----------



## Nollog (Jul 23, 2015)

Fred Molyneux said:


> The code for the Amiibo is in the game. And the game is updated before the new figures are out obviously, so you always will have unreleased Amiibos (and Skylanders/Disney infinity) available to skilled devs before they are released to the public. So you can expect Amiiqo to give its users unreleased new figures on a regular basis.
> you just put the image supplied in one of the 200 slots, and voila, you have a character no one has.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


You talk like you have access to the product.

How much will it cost?


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jul 23, 2015)

Fred Molyneux said:


> The code for the Amiibo is in the game. And the game is updated before the new figures are out obviously, so you always will have unreleased Amiibos (and Skylanders/Disney infinity) available to skilled devs before they are released to the public. So you can expect Amiiqo to give its users unreleased new figures on a regular basis.
> you just put the image supplied in one of the 200 slots, and voila, you have a character no one has.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Sounds very good but Nintendo could probably easy ban you, the game would check if the amiibo is released or not, if it is, no ban, but if it isn't, ban. That might require game updates whenever there is an amiibo released, though.


----------



## Fred Molyneux (Jul 23, 2015)

Nollog said:


> You talk like you have access to the product.
> 
> How much will it cost?



I have one yes, but apparently samples are going out in a few days and gbatemp will have a few so you will have most details.
RRP is $79.95, as it is generally not respected, probably a little below that.



Daniel41550 said:


> Sounds very good but Nintendo could probably easy ban you, the game would check if the amiibo is released or not, if it is, no ban, but if it isn't, ban. That might require game updates whenever there is an amiibo released, though.



Yes, what you say is technically feasable by Nintendo. But complex and risky for them. As game is played not live, imagine the guy with the clock at the wrong date, and then Nintendo bans him for a legit purchase. It can't be done.
The only thing i would see Nintendo do is if they look on the internet for Amiiqo image banks, if they see some very popular images, like a top of the line character with 10K download, they could in an update ban people using this figure key. Same applies for Skylanders or Disney infinity, problem is mostly with image shared a lot that the maker clearly identifies, on a software update they could be banned.
Just to be clear, i am not a dev, I just reply with what I understood, the team behind the product would answer with more technical knowledge, but this is what I understood talking with them.


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jul 23, 2015)

Fred Molyneux said:


> I have one yes, but apparently samples are going out in a few days and gbatemp will have a few so you will have most details.
> RRP is $79.95, as it is generally not respected, probably a little below that.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I never thought of it that way, and maybe if someone doesn't update and uses a newer amiibo, they'll get banned also. By the way, since you say you have the product, how does it work? When you want to switch an amiibo, do you just press a button and cycle through them like a Sky3DS? Or can it be controlled by some kind a remote? Also, it said it had 200 slots, is that expandable in anyway?


----------



## Fred Molyneux (Jul 23, 2015)

Daniel41550 said:


> Oh, I never thought of it that way, and maybe if someone doesn't update and uses a newer amiibo, they'll get banned also. By the way, since you say you have the product, how does it work? When you want to switch an amiibo, do you just press a button and cycle through them like a Sky3DS? Or can it be controlled by some kind a remote? Also, it said it had 200 slots, is that expandable in anyway?



Yes, you simply push the button and it cycle to the next one. With the app you can actually manage which Amiibo are on the Amiiqo and in which order. You can put up to 200 but can limit the ones being cycled to the number you want. I use the first 10 to 20 only, as otherwise it is a pain cycling back to first one. I don't think it is expandable, but again, since most people will trade them you will find thousands only,


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jul 23, 2015)

Okay, I'm assuming that it uses Bluetooth to connect, so there is no option to just select which one? Only selecting which ones should be cycled?


----------



## Drak0rex (Jul 24, 2015)

Fred Molyneux said:


> I have one yes, but apparently samples are going out in a few days and gbatemp will have a few so you will have most details.
> RRP is $79.95, as it is generally not respected, probably a little below that.
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii U doesn't rely on the date set in it in relation to in game data. I tried setting my Wii U ahead in order to get some ordered gear earlier than I should from Spyke in Splatoon, but instead it checked on the internet for the actual time.


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Jul 25, 2015)

Looks like the same distributor as Gateway 3DS will have these in stock next week.
If the price is right, I would buy one ...paying £10 per amiibo is a little pricey, and for what ...to unlock content for a game that you've paid for??


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jul 25, 2015)

iQue said:


> Looks like the same distributor as Gateway 3DS will have these in stock next week.
> If the price is right, I would buy one ...paying £10 per amiibo is a little pricey, and for what ...to unlock content for a game that you've paid for??


Yeah, in my opinion, once you buy a game, you should have access to the whole game


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 25, 2015)

iQue said:


> Looks like the same distributor as Gateway 3DS will have these in stock next week.
> If the price is right, I would buy one ...paying £10 per amiibo is a little pricey, and for what ...to unlock content for a game that you've paid for??


You could `rent` them via CeX, buy one, use it, take it back and then all over again. It's a tedious process, though. :-/

I'm planningon getting all the Amiibo (x3) DLC content of Splatoon through this method.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 27, 2015)

Just checked the price and it's £53 damn, that's a tad too high. Here's hoping for a freeish solution.


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jul 27, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Just checked the price and it's £53 damn, that's a tad too high. Here's hoping for a freeish solution.


Where did you check

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Nvm I didn't know they added resellers


----------



## justinbug2 (Jul 28, 2015)

anyone have the apk file would love to write amiibo via my phone


----------



## Daniel41550 (Jul 28, 2015)

justinbug2 said:


> anyone have the apk file would love to write amiibo via my phone


Doesn't it only work on the Nexus 5?


----------



## breaktemp (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I just checked out the youtube video and it is difficult for me to invest 80 dollars plus shipping for this.  

Maybe once I see a video of this thing in action, I could be inspired to pick one up.


----------



## BestR4i3DS.com (Jul 30, 2015)

The Amiiqo stocks will arrive us in several days, then the detail videos will post


----------



## Nollog (Aug 2, 2015)

Daniel41550 said:


> Okay, I'm assuming that it uses Bluetooth to connect, so there is no option to just select which one? Only selecting which ones should be cycled?





Daniel41550 said:


> Doesn't it only work on the Nexus 5?



It just needs NFC, so any android phone with NFC, like my Galaxy S4 for example works with it.
I dumped my yoshi for the hell of it.


----------



## 19cookies (Aug 2, 2015)

Fred Molyneux said:


> The code for the Amiibo is in the game. And the game is updated before the new figures are out obviously, so you always will have unreleased Amiibos (and Skylanders/Disney infinity) available to skilled devs before they are released to the public. So you can expect Amiiqo to give its users unreleased new figures on a regular basis.
> you just put the image supplied in one of the 200 slots, and voila, you have a character no one has.



Does that mean we'll be able to get Vol. 2/3/4 Happy Home Designer Amiibo Cards before they come out?


----------



## Daniel41550 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nollog said:


> It just needs NFC, so any android phone with NFC, like my Galaxy S4 for example works with it.
> I dumped my yoshi for the hell of it.


Does that mean it could be possible to install a hardmod that can emulate amiibos like amiiqo, but is installed maybe on top of the nfc reader that can be controlled with bluetooth?


----------



## Nollog (Aug 3, 2015)

Daniel41550 said:


> Does that mean it could be possible to install a hardmod that can emulate amiibos like amiiqo, but is installed maybe on top of the nfc reader that can be controlled with bluetooth?


what?

You mean on a gamepad/n3ds or the phone?
Why would you do either?


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 3, 2015)

breaktemp said:


> Neat, I am very interested in being a early adopter of this product !!
> 
> Looks like it works with amiibo, skylanders, infinity, etc.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it works with the other 2? Damn I've no nfc reading phones (damn iPhone lmao)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nollog said:


> It just needs NFC, so any android phone with NFC, like my Galaxy S4 for example works with it.
> I dumped my yoshi for the hell of it.


Are you saying that if I bought an Android phone capable of NFC reading that I could use any amiibo on the Wii U? Wow, that seems pretty easy though I've no clue about it.

I'd be just happy with an amiiqo-type device that does exactly what it's supposed to. Or a clone.


----------



## Nollog (Aug 3, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Are you saying that if I bought an Android phone capable of NFC reading that I could use any amiibo on the Wii U? Wow, that seems pretty easy though I've no clue about it.
> 
> I'd be just happy with an amiiqo-type device that does exactly what it's supposed to. Or a clone.


Yeah.

You can scan the amiibo's you own, or you can download .bin files from the intertubes(a guy on maxconsole has his up on there already), place the .bin on your phone's / folder(the "root" of the phone - this doesn't mean you need to root the phone, just for clarity.).

To put them on the thing, according to the pdf on their website, you then touché the phone to the amiiqo and select a write option in the app. That pops up a file selection window for all your .bin files to write to it.

I just done pre-ordered myself one from playmods, I hope Nintendo don't somehow break it :\


----------



## Daniel41550 (Aug 4, 2015)

Nollog said:


> what?
> 
> You mean on a gamepad/n3ds or the phone?
> Why would you do either?


No not that, I mean something installed on top of the nfc reader that emulates amiibo so you don't have to have an amiibo on the 3ds, and can be controlled by a phone. Just like an amiiqo, but built into the 3ds.


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 5, 2015)

Daniel41550 said:


> No not that, I mean something installed on top of the nfc reader that emulates amiibo so you don't have to have an amiibo on the 3ds, and can be controlled by a phone. Just like an amiiqo, but built into the 3ds.



So you want a hardmod that is connected to the NFC reader that's underneath the bottom screen of the N3DSXL?  

Hardmods in general are tougher to do, but if you have seen the teardowns of the 3DS, there isn't a whole lot of extra space there to put in the NFC module, plus it would need to be powered somehow, and would need a switch/toggle to switch between banks of stored figures.

More than likely, you would have to print/construct a new external casing, and then you'd have to be extra careful not to break anything (especially the ribbon cables) inside the 3DS unit.  I mean as a hobbyist project it might be fun to do "just for the heck of it" but if you mean as a cheaper method or easier method than this new unit coming out, I think you'd be out of dozens of hours of work, quite a bit in electronics, and then an increasing likelihood of a broken 3DS.


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 5, 2015)

Axiogames has posted 3 videos on Dailymotion showing the Amiiqo in action. 
My initial thought is, wow the unit is much smaller than I envisioned.

Obligatory unboxing video


Spoiler








The unit being used to read/write tags via the Android smartphone app 



Spoiler








Video of it being used with a 3DS in Smash Bros.


Spoiler


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 5, 2015)

Has anyone bought one of these? I'm thinking about buying it just to be a tester.


----------



## Nollog (Aug 5, 2015)

I bought one from playmods.

yeah the hardmod idea seems silly. This can be used on both 3ds and wii u so already doubles the value in comparison.


----------



## EllioneDHunter (Aug 6, 2015)

breaktemp said:


> Thanks for the info, I just checked out the youtube video and it is difficult for me to invest 80 dollars plus shipping for this.
> 
> Maybe once I see a video of this thing in action, I could be inspired to pick one up.



Lol, that sounds like my shop.


----------

